# best undercoating for 66 GTO



## ottfive (Jul 23, 2012)

what is best undercoating product for my 66 GTO?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I used 3M's paintable undercoating on my 66, it has been 7-8 years and it's holding up well.

3M Paintable Undercoating 08882


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

Paint, it holds up fine. And if it does show wear; sand/scuff, mask, and paint. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

No undercoat, except a slight misting in the rear wheel wells in same areas as factory. Undercoating, bedlining material, etc adds weight and screams "puppymill build" = trying to hide something. 

On bare underbody, I use Master Series, holds up better than epoxy paints, stumbled onto it as can't get real DP90 anymore.


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

Pinion head said:


> No undercoat, except a slight misting in the rear wheel wells in same areas as factory. Undercoating, bedlining material, etc adds weight and screams "puppymill build" = trying to hide something.
> 
> On bare underbody, I use Master Series, holds up better than epoxy paints, stumbled onto it as can't get real DP90 anymore.


+1. Don't undercoat unless you are hiding something.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

If your not going for concorce and just doing it gor better pertection i use rspyor bedling and thinned it out with laquor thinner. Worked very well and looks very good. Bout $90 a kit and one kit will do entire underneath of car. I did entire underneath snd entire inside floors and trunk of my 67.


----------



## ottfive (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. just want a good coating to protect metal, not hiding anything


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

3M doesn't hide anything, has a semi smooth texture and works as a great sound deadener.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What O5 said....if you want to do it, use the 3M. Not too thick and it can be removed with mineral spirits. My '65, a CA car, has nothing but paint, and looks new still. My '67 came from Tenn., and was Ziebarted when new. Good thing, because if it hadn't been, it would need all new floorpans. It's been in CA since 1983, but I've left it alone. It's still doing its job. Depends on where you are and how you drive.


----------

